# Book Fair Suggestions



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

I teach at a Christian School and am frustrated with the selections that Scholastic Books offers with their book fairs. I know I can ask for "Christian selections (they are limited), but their general selection is junk reading. Does anyone know of a book fair that exists with quality selections (lots of classics, Newberry and Caldecott winners, etc)? God's World monthly book club selections are good, but they don't have a book fair opportunity that I know of. Thanks for the input.


----------



## GeorgiaberryM (Mar 30, 2004)

I know that Chinaberry, my all time favorite children's book resource, used to have their book fair offered in their catalog. Check it out. I agree with you about the junk books at Scholastic, it is hard to steer my kids away from these. But I have bought inexpensive editions of alot of books that I never would have been able to afford through that book fair - Jan Brett books in particular. 

If you do a Chinaberry book fair, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Dente deLion (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, I got all excited about Chinaberry, checked their website, and found this:



> Book Fairs
> After a long and fun-filled era of fundraising for schools and other groups, we are regretfully ending our Chinaberry Book Fair program. We have greatly enjoyed working with such wonderful and faithful friends around the country. Unfortunately, we have found it necessary to discontinue the program due to financial considerations.
> 
> While this indeed is the end of an era, we're nevertheless pleased to tell you about another fundraising solution -- SchoolPop.com. SchoolPop is America's #1 year-round school support program, and Chinaberry is among its top affiliates. Anybody in your group can shop there any time they like and designate a portion of the proceeds to your school. It's quick, easy, and some schools have found it highly profitable. You'll find the Chinaberry link in their Books, Music & Movies section. We hope you'll check it out at www.SchoolPop.com.
> ...


Now I'm off to check out SchoolPop.


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks for the leads. School pop seems kind of like good buy. Our school is registered under goodsearch and good buy is a link on that. I'm forwarding the school pop link to the administration, so I appreciate the lead. I think we are stuck just doing the scholastic book fair and weeding out the junk ahead of time while hoping there is still enough good stuff left. I did do a shop night with a local book store a few years ago, but they aren't offering that anymore.

God's World wrote me and said that they sold their book club a couple of years ago to a company that has also recently shut down. I am also going to see if CBD does something. Thanks again.


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

what about a fundraiser type event with used books?
have the kids and families donate books they don't read anymore, ask businesses for donations for the event and do a garage type sale. add some baked goods, a story nook (a volunteer reads some favorite stories), make puppets based on a book - charge for supplies and have a great afternoon


----------

